
Unicode Utilities: Confusables - svet_0
https://unicode.org/cldr/utility/confusables.jsp
======
octosphere
Also called Homoglyphs
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homoglyph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homoglyph)

